# My christmas contribution



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I picked these up off the clearance rack at my suppliers the other day because apparently they are in high demand on DWT so I took what they had left. 
Mudslinger and 2buck have already spoken for theirs but I will share the other four with you guys. 
For those who don't recognize them they are the adapters that let you use a black widow sander, corner roller, nail spotter, etc. on a regular painters pole. 
I figure first three from North America to respond get one and then I'll save one for the rest of the world just to make up for the time difference.
Only rules are you must have 100 posts and please don't ask for one if they have them down the street and your to cheap/lazy to go buy it. 
Does this sound fair to everybody?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

That's awesome!!!!
Can I please have one!!
I tried hunting for one about 3 weeks ago and couldn't find one anywhere!
I was pissed, I wanted to start sanding the job at 8 so I got up at 6 and drove to all the local stores in town that were open for 7. I couldn't find any! All my poles were on other jobs....
I would love it if I can get one! :thumbsup:
Thanks for considering me


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Sure thing PT pm your address


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

You're a good guy Saska, I don't care what 2buck says about ya :thumbup:

I've had a plastic one like those you got for a few years now on my sanding head, now on my glazer. Haven't cracked it yet


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

Ok I'm in. If I'm not too late that is


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

jcampbell said:


> Ok I'm in. If I'm not too late that is


100 posts. ****


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Here is a better pic


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

jcampbell said:


> 100 posts. ****


Hurry up man!
No one else has claimed them.
Comment! Go go go!


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

That's the adapter that'll be showing up here tomorrow or Thursday from Walltools... 

First I miss the Werner platform sale, then this, then I remember this is the SECOND time I forgot to add a T shirt to my Walltools cart. Can't catch a break today. I should just call it a day.:blink:


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh, I only have 57 posts. I feel better now :yes:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

We've got nice aluminum ones here (it's been a while since I've bought one.....i THINK we still have them:blink


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Philma Crevices said:


> You're a good guy Saska, I don't care what 2buck says about ya


Liar:furious:, Saskataper is the man









I thought you forgot about me, I was just in a different hardware store today looking for one, I can never find those little adapters no where.

Nice to have something happen to me good today, with the day I had. I was ready to start a new post called. "why I want to run a certain builder over with my Van, keep driving over him till he's a flat blob of mush, then feed him to some sheep"

Just trying to think of a different title:whistling2:

Thank you Sasky:yes:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

What about the wee scottish man!!!:yes:
Never seen nothin like that over here!


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

saskataper said:


> I picked these up off the clearance rack at my suppliers the other day because apparently they are in high demand on DWT so I took what they had left.
> Mudslinger and 2buck have already spoken for theirs but I will share the other four with you guys.
> For those who don't recognize them they are the adapters that let you use a black widow sander, corner roller, nail spotter, etc. on a regular painters pole.
> I figure first three from North America to respond get one and then I'll save one for the rest of the world just to make up for the time difference.
> ...



Too funny...I just bought the guy that paints behind me a black widow sander last week...never noticed you needed an adapter...mine came with one when I bought it years ago...

I'll take one sask if there's one left! I was gonna pm joe to see if he'd ship me me one...:yes:


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Ok so 2Buck, Mudslinger, PT, VanMan, Getplastered, and Jcampbell. 
Send me your addresses if you haven't already done so and I'll send them off.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

Your a good man saska! Have a good one.....


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

saskataper said:


> Ok so 2Buck, Mudslinger, PT, VanMan, Getplastered, and Jcampbell.
> Send me your addresses if you haven't already done so and I'll send them off.
> Merry Christmas!


Thanks sask, I'm gonna put it in the wife's stocking just see her face...lol:whistling2:

Merry Christmas!


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hurry up man!
> No one else has claimed them.
> Comment! Go go go!


Brian, I got like 600 cutter blades in the mail today...I think 3 of them have your name on them lol...pm me ur addy! 

Oh, and I threw in a pic of the wife for ya!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

getplastered said:


> Brian, I got like 600 cutter blades in the mail today...I think 3 of them have your name on them lol...pm me ur addy!
> 
> Oh, and I threw in a pic of the wife for ya!


Sweet! I was just about to order a few! :thumbsup: Thanks bro!


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I feel like a ****. Totally forgot about sending these off over holidays. 

They are hitting the mail today. 
Sorry boys.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks Scott !:thumbsup:


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Ok I lied they are in the mail as of this morning. 

Cost of 6 little adapters - 12.50
Cost of shipping 6 little adapters - $70
Feeling I got knowing your all gonna be happy - holy **** shipping is expensive 

On a side note Vanman yours was the cheapest which make perfect sense cause its cheaper to fly to scotland than drive to Ontario apparently


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

saskataper said:


> Ok I lied they are in the mail as of this morning.
> 
> Cost of 6 little adapters - 12.50
> Cost of shipping 6 little adapters - $70
> ...


U r kidding me that mine was the cheapest????????
Ur pullin my chain?:yes:
Come on over then!!:thumbsup:


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

I was just wondering about that today lol...no worries!


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

saskataper said:


> Ok I lied they are in the mail as of this morning.
> 
> Cost of 6 little adapters - 12.50
> Cost of shipping 6 little adapters - $70
> ...


Dude! If anyone asks if I know a good taper in Saskatchewan, I got your back lol


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

saskataper said:


> Ok I lied they are in the mail as of this morning.
> 
> Cost of 6 little adapters - 12.50
> Cost of shipping 6 little adapters - $70
> ...


Thanks bro!
I actually thought about that yesterday. lol.
Nice! Can't wait.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Got it today Scott. Thanks again !:thumbsup:


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

Received it today. Thanks dude!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Got mine too! Thanks Scott!!


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

And mine came today!!!

Thanks dude!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Mine is on snail mail!!:yes:
Thats why it was the cheapest!!!!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks Scott:thumbsup:
My1 arrived today!!
If it doesn,t rain it pours,I have 2 now as joe from trim-tex sent me 1 2!!:thumbup:
Thanks again!!
Scott u must of been right about mine being the cheapest!! $8.88 is not bad!!:yes: And u were $70 for the 6!!!!


----------

